
The art of Virtual Analog filter design [pdf] - unsatchmo
https://www.native-instruments.com/fileadmin/ni_media/downloads/pdf/VAFilterDesign_2.1.0.pdf
======
raphlinus
This is great stuff. I've also done some work in the space, and did a writeup
called "A matrix approach to the Moog ladder filter", which is a pretty
different perspective from Vadim's, but the concepts and principles are pretty
much the same under the hood. That's the filter in music-synthesizer-for-
android, and I think it holds its own, both in audio quality and (SIMD-
optimized) CPU efficiency.

[1] PDF:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8fba/b35e5235fa2f6006c0f889...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/8fba/b35e5235fa2f6006c0f88975a2d528f7e9ba.pdf)

[2] Discussion on KVR Audio:
[https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=385262](https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=385262)

------
joebergeron
Was this written under the auspices of Native Instruments? If so, I’m
extremely impressed - they’re doing some very cool work over there.

------
TheOtherHobbes
Really really useful - good to see NI making this level of detail open and
easy to access.

~~~
Junk_Collector
I think you might want to disambiguate a bit. When people say NI, they are
almost always referring to National Instruments, not Native Instruments.
Especially considering that both deal in virtual filter implementations.

~~~
jcelerier
In audio circles, NI has always been Native first. If I search for "NI Native"
in google there is not a single mention of National Instruments in the first
page.

~~~
Junk_Collector
Sure in music circles, but National is pretty big in DSP circles and if I just
search NI in google, National Instruments is the first 5 results followed by a
news story followed by Native Instruments. If you go to NI.com, that's
National Instrument's website. If I search for NI DSP, NI analog, or NI
filters all return National Instruments top billing.

I think it's reasonable that someone might get confused especially since the
PDF (About DSP implementations of Analog Filters) doesn't mention Native.

------
jcelerier
looks great, see also Julius O. Smith's awesome DSP tutorials:
[https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/filters/](https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/filters/)

